# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2012



## Dan (1 Set 2012 às 00:05)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Set 2012 às 00:12)

Boas, começamos Setembro com *12.1ºC* a esta hora


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Set 2012 às 00:48)

Boas, a temp. continua a baixar *11ºc* neste momento


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2012 às 09:33)

Bom dia

Continua o vento. Por agora 13,3ºC e 9,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## panda (1 Set 2012 às 12:02)

Bons dias
Céu limpo e vento
*Temp. nos 22.1ºC e 21%hr*
*Temperatura mínima 15.1ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (1 Set 2012 às 13:25)

Boa tarde.

Por Viseu, o dia nasceu com céu pouco nubaldo, muito mas mesmo muito fumo de incêndio no ar, vento muito forte e seco.

Por agora, há algumas cirrus e cirrostratus no céu, o vento mantém-se forte em rajadas, já não tão constante, e tempo seco.

Atuais 24ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## Serrano (1 Set 2012 às 14:01)

Algum vento no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a assinalar 23.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2012 às 14:37)

Boa tarde .

Nuvens altas e vento fraco...ambiente em aquecimento com 28.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2012 às 16:05)

Boas,vai subindo com 30.0ºC e neste momento vento de N.


----------



## panda (1 Set 2012 às 16:45)

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento de NW na média 13Km/h
*Temp. nos 27.4ºC*


----------



## Fil (1 Set 2012 às 18:47)

Boas, neste momento céu pouco nublado com 23,5ºC.

Mínima de 9,4ºC e máxima de 24,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2012 às 19:22)

Boas,muito sol e algum vento nas direções entre NW e NE,com 28.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.4ºC / 31.0ºC.


----------



## panda (1 Set 2012 às 20:14)

*Temperaturas de hoje | 15.1ºC / 27.9ºC*
*Temp. actual 25.2ºC*
Céu com algumas nuvens altas 
Vento na média de 10Km/h


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Set 2012 às 21:50)

boas

dia de céu pouco nublado com vento moderado durante a madrugada e manha, enfraquecendo ao longo da tarde. 

temperaturas: 

17.4ºC de minima
29.7ºC de maxima

atuais: 

céu limpo agora sem vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 24.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2012 às 21:56)

Boas,algum vento de NWN,com 24.5ºC


----------



## panda (1 Set 2012 às 22:21)

E o vento continua moderado a forte com rajadas 30Km/h
*Temp. nos 24.2ºC*
*P 1016hpa*


----------



## Z13 (1 Set 2012 às 22:35)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Continua o vento. Por agora 13,3ºC e 9,4ºC de mínima.



Minima de 8,1'C na minha estacao.

E minima negativa (a primeira?) na Puebla de Sanábria: -0,2'C


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2012 às 22:42)

Z13 disse:


> Minima de 8,1'C na minha estacao.
> 
> E minima negativa (a primeira?) na Puebla de Sanábria: -0,2'C



Ontem foi ainda mais baixa com -1,2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (1 Set 2012 às 22:46)

Dan disse:


> Ontem foi ainda mais baixa com -1,2ºC.




 bem observado!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2012 às 23:17)

Vento de NNE e com 23.3ºC .


----------



## panda (1 Set 2012 às 23:38)

Temperatura a descer devagarinho actual *23.5ºC*
Esse o vento é que se tem intensificado Máxima rajada *40.3Km/h*


----------



## Norther (2 Set 2012 às 02:39)

boas noites, neste momento registo 21.5ºC céu com nuvens altas
23% HR
1015 hpa
vento moderado a forte de NE entre 15 a 27 KM/h
máxima de rajada de 43 km/h


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2012 às 09:38)

Bom dia, noites frescas, por aqui já vai aquecendo com muito sol 

*Temp. 22.4ºC
HR 32%
Pressão 1018 hPa
Vento 0.4 km/h de W*


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2012 às 09:44)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e ainda algum vento de leste. 14,2ºC neste momento.

Mínima de 10,4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2012 às 10:28)

Boas, por aqui já vamos a *25.2ºC*  e vento com *4.9 km/h de ENE*


----------



## Serrano (2 Set 2012 às 11:52)

20.9ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Set 2012 às 12:12)

Bom dia! 

Pelo Alto Tâmega e Barroso depois de uma noite fria o dia apresenta-se completamente limpo e a tarde promete ser quente. 

*Temperatura: 21.5ºC
Humidade: 44%
Pressão: 1026hpa
Vento: 4.3km/h SE/E*

Cumps.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2012 às 13:23)

Boa tarde .

Hoje o céu totalmente limpinho ...o vento de noite foi de N,agora pela manhã virou para S,a temperatura lá vai subindo com 27.4ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Set 2012 às 13:25)

Bom dia
Céu limpo com vento moderado a forte Máxima rajada *47.5Km/h*
*Temp . nos 25ºC*
*P 1018hpa*


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2012 às 13:57)

Boas, está  e vento moderado

*Temp. 30.9ºC
Vento 7.6 km/h de NE*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2012 às 14:44)

Vento fraco de SSW e com 29.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2012 às 15:43)

Boas, *32.0ºC e vento 6.7 km/h de NE*


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2012 às 16:29)

Por agora *32.3ºC*


----------



## panda (2 Set 2012 às 17:00)

*Temp. nos 28.2ºC*
Vento ainda moderado rodando de NW e N. céu limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2012 às 18:13)

Muito solinho e com algum vento de NNW...com 30.9ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Set 2012 às 18:26)

*Temperaturas de hoje | 19.7ºC / 28.4ºC*
*Temp.actual 27.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2012 às 19:15)

Já em descida a temperatura e o vento continua algo moderado de NWN,com 29.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.0ºC / 31.5ºC .


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2012 às 22:23)

Algum vento de leste e 20.0ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

10,4ºC / 26,7ºC


----------



## panda (2 Set 2012 às 22:43)

Vento fraco de NW e céu limpo
*Temp. nos 21.2ºC e 22%hr*
*P 1017hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2012 às 22:48)

Boas,o vento neste momento de NNW,com 23.6ºC e 21% HR e Pressão nos 1018.3hpa.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Set 2012 às 00:18)

boas

dia de sol e também de muti vento. de tarde o fumo dos incêndios pôs o ambiente amarelo, e ate chegou a cair cinza... o vento esse só parou assim que o sol se pôs, soprou moderado durante todo o dia. 

temperaturas: 

18.0ºC de minima

30.6ºC de máxima 

atuais: 

céu esta limpo agora ha total ausência de vento e sigo ainda com 21.9ºC


----------



## panda (3 Set 2012 às 10:35)

Céu limpo vento na média de 17Km/h
Temperatura mínima *15.8ºC*
Temperatura actual *20.6ºC e 22%hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2012 às 14:57)

Boa tarde .

Hoje pela manhã...aproveitando o fresco ,foi numa de jardinagem,cortar a relva e limpeza no jardim.

Céu limpo e a temperatura lá vai subindo,com 29.9ºC e o vento fraco...tanto está de N como está de SSW.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Set 2012 às 18:45)

boas

dia quente por estes lados também com o vento constante a soprar moderado desde a madrugada.   
estou cheio de incêndios aqui de volta e 1 esta bem perto da casa dos meus pais, a ver o que se vai passar nas próximas horas.  
tenho outro incêndio este em Seia que a coluna ne fumo vai provocando algumas formações. e triste ver isto mas enfim.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2012 às 18:54)

Boas,tarde com muito sol e ambiente morno,com 30,3ºC e vento de NWN.

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 31.2ºC.


----------



## panda (3 Set 2012 às 19:21)

Céu limpo e vento fraco
*Temperaturas de hoje | 15.8ºC / 28.4ºC*
*Temp. actual 26.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2012 às 19:31)

O sol por aqui já vai fraquejando ,com 28.9ºC e 24%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Set 2012 às 20:16)

Boa noite! 

Dia agradável de Verão e sem incêndios por aqui! 

*Temp. mínima: 14.9ºC (7:38)
Temp. máxima: 29.2ºC (18:37)*

*Dados actuais:

Temp: 22.8ºC
HR: 46%
Pressão: 1021 hpa
Vento: 0 km/h*

Cumps.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Set 2012 às 21:03)

boas

está tudo calmo, o vento sopra já mais fraco o céu esta limpo com a excepção do fumo, sigo com uns abafados 25.8ºC 

temperaturas: 

18.0ºC de minima
31.5ºC de maxima


----------



## Z13 (3 Set 2012 às 22:30)

Boa noite,
por Bragança dia agradável, com céu limpo e temperaturas entre os *10,4ºC* e os *29,3ºC*.

Neste momento ainda registo uns agradáveis *19,8ºC* com *25%* de hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2012 às 22:36)

Boas,vento fraco sem direção certa e com 24.6ºC e 30%HR.


----------



## panda (3 Set 2012 às 22:59)

*Temp: 23.9ºC e 21%hr*
vento de N


----------



## Norther (3 Set 2012 às 23:00)

boas noites tenho 24.0ºC com alguma nebulosidade alta
24% HR
1015 hpa
vento fraco de N/NE


----------



## panda (3 Set 2012 às 23:48)

*Vento de N na média de 10Km/h máxima rajada hoje 32.4Km/h*
*Temp: 23.3ºC e 21%hr*
*P 1015hpa*


----------



## panda (4 Set 2012 às 10:16)

*Céu limpo e vento de NNO  15Km/h*
*Temp mínima 16.4ºC *
*Temp actual 20ºC e 24%hr*
*P 1016hpa*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Set 2012 às 10:57)

Bom dia! 

Noite mais fresca que a anterior com a mínima a fixar-se nos *12.8ºC (6:48)*.

*Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 19.5ºC
Humidade: 53%
Pressão: 1022hpa
Vento: 9.7km/h SE/E*

Cumps.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2012 às 14:20)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de vento moderado mas enfraqueceu agora junto da hora do almoço. 

o ambiente está doentio, com o fumo a tomar conta do céu, há tambem o fumo tipo nevoeiro junto do solo... até esta a cair cinsas  sigo com 29.1ºC





Nota: esta vista é em direção a Serra da estrela. coloquei uma idêntica ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2012 às 14:40)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui não passa do mesmo...muito sol e tempo seco ,a sorte e de não estar muito ,com 29.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2012 às 17:27)

tarde quente com muito fumo por aqui a temperatura continua a subir... neste momento sem vento sigo com 31.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2012 às 18:37)

Boas,nuvens altas ...com ambiente ainda  e seco,com 30.2ºC e 24%HR e a pressão a baixar 1011.9hpa.

Dados de hoje 16.9ºC / 31.3ºC.


----------



## panda (4 Set 2012 às 19:05)

*Céu com alguma nebulosidade alta vento fraco de N *
*Temp. actual 27.7ºC*
*P 1011hpa*
*Temperaturas de hoje: 16.4ºC / 29.6ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2012 às 19:17)

boas

por aqui levantou-se algum vento, o que ajudou a limpar o ambiente que estava doentio. mas continua visível o fumo. entretanto a temperatura começou a descer, sigo com 28.5ºC 

temperaturas;  

atuais: 

céu limpo mas com o fumo, vento fraco e sigo com 28.5ºC 


NOTA: mais logo reporto a partir de Gouveia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2012 às 19:38)

O sol já se foi ..o vento parou,nada se mexe ,com 28.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Set 2012 às 21:17)

Boas, muito fumo e cinza a cair 

*Temp. 22.9ºC
HR 41%
Pressão 1014 hPa
Vento 1.3 km/h de S*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2012 às 22:11)

Boas,vento quase nulo,com 25.0ºC e 29%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2012 às 22:14)

boas

por Gouveia esta tudo calmo, não ha vento o ceu esta limpo e sigo com uns agradáveis 22.5ºC


----------



## Norther (4 Set 2012 às 22:25)

boas noites estão 25.5ºC com alguma nebulosidade alta
21% HR
1012 hpa
vento fraco de NE


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Set 2012 às 22:57)

Ao longo dos últimos dias por aqui temperaturas quase sempre a tocar os 30ºC e mínimas a rondar os 15ºC.

Ao longo do dia tem estado sempre vento, excepto ao fim da tarde e inicio da noite.

De momento noite bastante quente pra altura do ano com 23,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2012 às 23:06)

O vento voltou de NNE e fez subir a temperatura até aos 25.5ºC ...agora já vai baixando devagar 25.0ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Set 2012 às 23:43)

Boa noite!

Dia ameno e *sem incêndios*, marcado pelas núvens altas que impediram que a temperatura subisse acima dos 30ºC.

*Temperatura máxima: 28.8ºC (17:03)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 20.2ºC
Humidade: 51%
Pressão: 1019hpa
Vento: 16.5km/h E*

Cumps.


----------



## panda (5 Set 2012 às 10:20)

Bons dias
Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado
Temperatura mínima 16.9ºC
Temperatura actual 21.1ºC 
Humidade 22%
P 1014hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2012 às 15:05)

Boa tarde 

Tinha que me calhar ...depois de alguns dias de sossego,chega-te para lá ,vento de ESE...já é só ar ,com 31.5ºC.


----------



## panda (5 Set 2012 às 16:25)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N
Temperatura nos *30.6ºC*
P1012hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2012 às 16:40)

É só ar  e seco ..com 32.6ºC,o vento está de ESE...por vezes muda para NNW,e lá baixa uns pózinhos .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Set 2012 às 16:49)

Boas!

Mais um dia de Verão... Sem incêndios por aqui! Vejo um incêndio a NE, mas já deve ser em Castilla Y Leon... Bastante longe daqui.

*Temperatura mínima: 14.8ºC (7:36)

Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado
Temperatura: 27.6ºC
Humidade: 35%
Pressão: 1018hpa
Vento: S / SE 3.9km/h*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2012 às 18:51)

O sol por aqui ainda queima ...vento quase nulo,com 32.2ºC e 21%HR.

Dados de hoje 18.4ºC / 33.2ºC .


----------



## panda (5 Set 2012 às 19:16)

Céu limpo e vento nulo
Temperatura actual 28.3ºC
Dados de hoje: 16.9ºC/32.3ºC
P1011hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2012 às 20:18)

Ainda está um bafo ...mas este gajo nunca mais se vai embora ,tantos meses a chatear ,com 28.6ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Set 2012 às 21:22)

Boa noite!

A máxima por aqui de *27.9ºC* 

*Neste momento:

Temperatura: 21.1ºC
Humidade: 50%
Pressão: 1019hpa
Vento: 7.9km/h E*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2012 às 21:30)

Boas,hoje está visto que vai ser noite tropical ,portas e janelas fechadas,lá fora tudo parado...nada se mexe,nem o ar e a temperatura ,fresco...só de baixo do repuxo que está a regar o jardim neste momento ,com 28.0ºC .


----------



## panda (5 Set 2012 às 21:37)

Neste momento estão 24.9ºC
Vento fraco de N 0.7Km/h
P 1013hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2012 às 22:57)

Por aqui...pouco se alterou,com 26.4ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Set 2012 às 23:05)

boas 

por Gouveia o dia foi quente apesar de manha estar um pouco fresco. 
o vento soprou fraco a moderado ate ao meio da tarde. 

temperaturas: 

15.9ºC de minima

30.1ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo algum vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 22.9ºC


----------



## panda (6 Set 2012 às 10:36)

Bons dias
Céu limpo e já com uma temperatura de 23.1ºC e 21%hr
Vento fraco NW 
Mínima foi de 18.1ºC
P 1017hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2012 às 12:05)

Bom dia .

Pelo andamento da temperatura ontem há noite...estava-se mesmo a ver,que era noite tropical,não baixou dos 20.7ºC ,o que valeu que a casa ainda está com uma temperatura razoável com 25.2ºC,mas hoje com a têmpera que vêm ai,já deve subir mais,lá fora...hoje vai ser dia de inferno ,o sol já parece lume ,com 29.2ºC com vento fraco e .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2012 às 12:38)

Boas

Estou por terras de Tábua até segunda-feira

Sigo com céu pouco nublado por cirrus e rastos de condensação dos aviões, vento fraco, 29.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2012 às 13:37)

Vento  de ESE,com 31.6ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Set 2012 às 13:44)

Temperatura nos 30.1ºC 
Vento fraco e Céu limpo


----------



## panda (6 Set 2012 às 16:27)

As primeiras nuvens a aparecerem 
Temperatura hoje a subir bem, actual *34.4ºC*
Vento fraco de NW
*P 1014hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2012 às 16:34)

Por aqui já muitas nuvens soltas ...em todas direções,ambiente ,com 33.7ºC e vento de ESE.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Set 2012 às 18:24)

Boa tarde! 

Dia muito quente por aqui!

*Temperatura máxima: 31.4ºC (15:55)*

Já apareceram alguns cumulonimbus, condenados à nascença pela falta de humidade e ar frio em altura, mas é já um sintoma que a atmosfera está a evoluir e teremos mudança em breve! 

*Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado
Temperatura: 30.8ºC
Humidade: 25%
Pressão: 1019hpa
Vento: 2.1km/h SE E*

Cumps.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2012 às 19:01)

Por aqui o ambiente continua escaldante ...está cá um bafo,nada se mexe ,ainda algumas nuvens,mas desfazerem-se,com 32.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.7ºC / 34.1ºC .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2012 às 19:10)

Céu maioritariamente nublado, vento fraco, 27.0ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Set 2012 às 19:11)

Céu limpo e vento nulo
Temperatura ainda nos *29.7ºC*
Dados de hoje: 18.1ºC/34.8ºC


----------



## Norther (6 Set 2012 às 19:19)

Boas tardes, por aqui estão 29.3ºC com céu com algumas nuvens
20% HR
1013 hpa
vento fraco de NW

a máxima foi de 34.2ºC
mínima foi de 16.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2012 às 20:33)

Vento nulo e uns estaporados 29.4ºC


----------



## panda (6 Set 2012 às 21:37)

bem melhor agora com 26.4ºC
vento nulo 
P 1015


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Set 2012 às 22:01)

Extremos de hoje:

16,3ºC / 33,7ºC

Hoje ainda se começaram a formar uns cumulos ao inicio da tarde, os primeiros decente que vi esta verão, mas depressa tudo se esfumou. Manhã marcada por vento fraco/moderado. De momento 27,5ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2012 às 22:36)

Vento fraco, 22.5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Set 2012 às 23:02)

Boa noite! 

Noite bem mais fresca que a anterior por aqui... O vento rodou para NE e nota-se na temperatura! 

*Temperatura: 18.7ºC*

Portanto teremos uma noite mais suportável!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2012 às 23:04)

Por aqui nada se mexe ,a temperatura em vez descer,sobe ,já tinha estado nos 27.3ºC,agora subiu para os 27.8ºC,tudo fechado em casa e já acionado os ACs,para manter a temperatura estacionária por casa,neste momento está entre 25.2 e os 26.5ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Set 2012 às 23:15)

Temperatura actual *24.2ºC*


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2012 às 23:41)

23,0ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

16,7ºC / 30,9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Set 2012 às 09:04)

boas 

ontem o dia foi quente com o ceu limpo. durante a tarde apareceram algumas nuvens. apesar de estarem misturadas com o fumo dos incendios. 

temperaturas de ontem: 

18.1ºC de minima

32.9ºC de maxima


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Set 2012 às 09:05)

hoje o dia chega com sol e já o ambiente agradável (por agora)... nao ha vento e sigo com 21.8ºC


----------



## Paulo H (7 Set 2012 às 10:44)

Bom dia!


Bem que excelente rega tivemos hoje por aqui! Até me fez acordar, tal era o ruído da chuva e dos trovões,
por volta das 07H00.

Algumas ruas ficaram cheias de folhas, arrastadas pela chuva, embora sem vento.

Consultei os gráficos de precipitação acumulada (site IM), havendo 2.5mm a partir das 06H00 (o que acho pouco, 
tendo em conta que eram aguaceiros moderados a fortes em alguns momentos). A partir das imagens
de radar do IM, constato que a precipitação mais forte e continua ocorreu na zona sul (onde resido) 
da cidade. Daí que o local da estação do IM, não revele a chuvada que ocorreu por esta zona da 
cidade, nomeadamente desde as 05H20 até às 08H30.

Mas decerto, virão mais aguaceiros ao longo do dia, com o aquecimento e consequente convetividade, favorecendo 
o desenvolvimento vertical das nuvens.


----------



## panda (7 Set 2012 às 11:02)

Bons dias
Céu a apresentar-se com muita nebulosidade e vento nulo 
Temperatura actual 25.2ºC
Mínima foi de 19.9ºC
P 1018hpa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2012 às 12:19)

Boas

Céu maioritariamente nublado, a querer limpar, vento fraco, 29.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2012 às 14:39)

Boa tarde .

Pelo que foi dito pelo Paulo H...é verdade,pelas 7h 20m acordei com o som da chuva e trovoada por cima do meu bairro,foram 40 minutos bem chovidos,e por vezes bem forte,como sabem o meu bairro tambem fica na zona sul da cidade,foi por onde  passou a maior parte,atreve-mo a dizer foi para ai entre 10 a 15mm de ,(o meu pluviómetro já algumas semanas que perdeu o contacto com a consola,ontem ao final da tarde tentei pô-lo a comunicar,mas não consegui ),neste momento céu limpo e o ambiente vai aquecendo,com 29.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2012 às 14:52)

Vamos ver até onde isto irá, pros lados de Freixo tá assim.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2012 às 15:23)

Atenção às *regiões do vale do Rio Douro*: possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas, pontualmente concentradas, nas próximas horas.

Acompanhar nos radares disponíveis.

*EDIT: Concelhos de Lamego, Peso da Régua, S. Marta de Penaguião, Mesão Frio, Sabrosa, Vila Real ...* 

*Possibilidade de aguaceiros pontualmente fortes.*


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2012 às 16:30)

Já troveja a Este daqui, e alguma virga.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2012 às 16:45)

Começa a pingar aqui, não contava, relâmpago aqui por cima, começa a fazer vento forte, as pessoas começam a recolher tudo e a fechar as portas . Estão 31,1ºC e 21%.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2012 às 16:53)

Boas

Cenário de há instantes:

Norte (incêndio de Carregal do Sal à esquerda, célula à direita):





Este:


----------



## panda (7 Set 2012 às 17:01)

Por aqui não se passa nada céu limpo com uma temperatura de 32.9ºC
Vento fraco de SE
P 1016hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2012 às 17:04)

Continua a trovejar espaçadamente, e vai pingando.

29,8ºC e vento forte.


----------



## Z13 (7 Set 2012 às 17:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Continua a trovejar espaçadamente, e vai pingando.
> 
> 29,8ºC e vento forte.



Grande célula se está aí a formar!!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2012 às 17:23)

Z13 disse:


> Grande célula se está aí a formar!!



O ar está tão seco que há imensa virga, poucas são as pingas que chegam ao solo.

Continua a trovejar espaçadamente e cada vez mais perto.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2012 às 17:35)

Céu aqui por cima 





28% e 28,7ºC.


----------



## tiaguh7 (7 Set 2012 às 17:45)

A coisa deve andar animada pelos arredores de Vila Real
Aqui em Mirandela cheira a trovoada


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2012 às 17:47)

Aguaceiro moderado e cheiro intenso a terra molhada .

Alguma trovoada e 27% e 28,1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2012 às 18:16)

Por aqui vai trovejando um pouco longe.


----------



## Serrano (7 Set 2012 às 18:35)

Algumas nuvens no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 27.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2012 às 18:46)

Por aqui,continua um sol de trovoada e muito quente ,no horizonte ,a sul parecia que vinha mais molho,mas já está a desfazer-se,com 31.2ºC e vento muito fraco de NNE.

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 32.5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2012 às 18:50)

Já chove pra cima de 1h. O cimento que anteriormente fervia está agora molhado.

1 mm e 23,9ºC. Vai trovejando muito espaçadamente, vento nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2012 às 18:54)

Já parou. Penso que a célula perdeu as suas forças, e o que está ainda a crescer já cá não chega. Esperemos pelo dia de amanhã.

A Norte-Nordeste:


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2012 às 19:01)

Entre as 16h e as 17h caíram 4,7mm no Pinhão e a temperatura às 17h estava na casa dos 33ºC.
Às 18h, a temperatura era de 32,0ºC, e apesar da chuva que a caiu na hora anterior, a humidade relativa do ar não foi além dos 20%.
(Valores horários)

De destacar ainda os *9,8mm* registados na estação de Vila Real (cidade) entre as 17h às 18h.


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2012 às 19:09)

Céu a partir de Trancoso:







Imagem de satélite:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2012 às 19:50)

A Norte-Nordeste:


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2012 às 19:56)

*16,9mm* acumulados na EMA de Trancoso entre as 18h e as 19h.

A estação amadora acumulou 14mm.


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2012 às 19:57)

No final da tarde foi possível observar algumas descargas eléctricas numa célula a este.





.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2012 às 21:25)

Alerta amarelo do IM (*a partir das 20h00 até às 24h00*) por trovoadas frequentes e dispersas com ocorrência de aguaceiros que poderão ser pontualmente fortes, nos distritos do interior norte e centro.

EDIT: Este aviso deveria ter acontecido mais cedo, de forma a abranger o período de maior instabilidade que ocorreu durante o período diurno.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2012 às 21:30)

Ainda cheguei aos 5 mm, vamos lá ver se fica por aqui.

De momento já deixou de chover e está um intenso cheiro a terra molhada no ar.

20,8ºC e 60%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2012 às 21:52)

Hoje com o vento de NNW,mas fraco,ambiente ainda morno,a temperatura parou nos 26.4ºC já algum tempo.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Set 2012 às 22:22)

boas

a noite passada foi quente, tal como o dia em Gouveia, apesar de alguns cúmulos... células só ao longe. 

temperaturas: 

21.0ºC de minima

34.6ºC de máxima


atuais: céu pouco nublado não corre uma corrente de ar e sigo com a temperatura nos 22.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2012 às 22:28)

Impressionante, tive mínima de 19,5ºC às 19h30, já estou com 24,7ºC neste momento e choveu durante umas 5h.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2012 às 22:39)

Vento fraco de Sul, 22.0ºC.

Tendo agora reparado, nos post's em que referi que a imagem era de Sul-Sueste, na verdade era de Norte-Nordeste.


----------



## panda (7 Set 2012 às 22:53)

Temperatura actual *24.2ºC*
Dados de hoje: 19.9ºC /33.2ºC
P 1017hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2012 às 23:36)

Ainda 25.4ºC e vento de NWN.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2012 às 23:55)

É o que se arranja desta tarde (printscreen de vídeo, visto não ter presente um tripé):


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Set 2012 às 00:16)

Boa noite! 

Finalmente após meses, ouvi, vi e senti uma trovoada!  Acabou por me estragar o dia de piscina que estava a fazer! 

Não tenho extremos pois não fiz reset à estação... mas está uma noite abafadíssima! Neste momento ainda *21.1ºC*! 

Amanhã espero que a coisa anime novamente!


----------



## squidward (8 Set 2012 às 01:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É o que se arranja desta tarde (printscreen de vídeo, visto não ter presente um tripé):



Belas imagens


----------



## panda (8 Set 2012 às 10:10)

Bons dias 
Céu limpo e vento nulo
Temperatura nos 22.5ºC e 25%hr
P 1018hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Set 2012 às 10:29)

Bom dia! 

Para já o céu está limpo e a mínima foi de *13.8ºC *(7:11)...  Veremos o que acontece... Se for pra fazer estragos mais vale nem vir... Mas faz tanta, mas tanta falta a chuva! E a chuva da próxima semana já era!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2012 às 12:57)

Está a aparecer uma primeira célula, a Este-Nordeste.

Vento fraco, 28.0ºC.


----------



## FSantos (8 Set 2012 às 13:24)

Daqui vê-se essa célula perfeitamente:

http://www.meteocovilha.com/stream.html


----------



## DRC (8 Set 2012 às 13:31)

FSantos disse:


> Daqui vê-se essa célula perfeitamente:
> 
> http://www.meteocovilha.com/stream.html



A webcam do meteocovilhã mostra uma célula que ao que parece se formou no concelho de Almeida, na zona de Vilar Formoso.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Set 2012 às 13:50)

boas

por Gouveia caiu uma bela rega, foi uma chuva moderada que caiu durante uns 15m, já deu para regar e assentar o pó

por agora nao ha vento, a chuva ja parou e sigo com uns abafados 28.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2012 às 14:44)

Hoje os avisos do IM já vigoram para a tarde, ao contrário de ontem em que vigoraram só já para a noite (depois das 20h00).


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Set 2012 às 14:45)

ouço trovoada para os lados de Seia - Loriga, já se desenvolveu lá uma célula.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Set 2012 às 14:51)

Boa tarde.

Esta madrugada parece que chuviscou qualquer coisa, visto que pelas 7h15 o alcatrão estava húmido.

Desde então, o céu tem vindo a ficar cada vez mais enfeitado por cumulus e cumulunimbus, essencialmente a E e SE, com algumas células já bem desenvolvidas. 

Atuais 28,3ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Set 2012 às 14:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É o que se arranja desta tarde (printscreen de vídeo, visto não ter presente um tripé):



Imagens muito interessantes !


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2012 às 14:59)

Vão crescendo uns cumulus sobre as montanhas aqui a norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2012 às 15:04)

Boas fotos Duarte 

Por aqui o dia está a levar o mesmo rumo que ontem. Céu já muito nublado a este.

31,9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Set 2012 às 15:14)

chegou a trovoada a Gouveia, chove moderadamente, com trovoada.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Set 2012 às 15:46)

por aqui já esta tudo calmo, já não chove e já não troveja, apesar do céu estar encoberto...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2012 às 15:50)

E é isto que se vê por aqui, e muito mais 

Tenho a roupa a secar, espero que a precipitação aguente mais 1h, é que já vi um raio .


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2012 às 16:13)

O céu cada vez mais negro e opaco já dá lugar a virga ainda longínqua tal como ontem.

Alguém precisa de orientações pra saber onde está a trovoada ?


----------



## panda (8 Set 2012 às 16:26)

Céu a ficar bastante carregado e vento de SE
Temperatura nos 29.2ºC
P 1015hpa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2012 às 17:05)

Por aqui estou a ver passar aviões e navios


----------



## Serrano (8 Set 2012 às 17:08)

28.7ºC no Sarzedo, com aspecto ameaçador de trovoada.


----------



## Paulo H (8 Set 2012 às 17:27)

Serrano disse:


> 28.7ºC no Sarzedo, com aspecto ameaçador de trovoada.



Ao observar o radar, parece que se aproxima uma linha de instabilidade vigorosa, vinda de Espanha, em direção da Gardunha.. 

Quem sabe se desenvolva mais, e passe a norte de c.branco ou se desvie mais um pouco para norte em direção à covilhã! Neste momento parece ser a gardunha o alvo!

Neste momento, por aqui o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado, algo embassado e com alguns cúmulos sem qualquer ameaça de precipitação..


----------



## supercell (8 Set 2012 às 17:37)

No radar são bem visíveis as células aí no interior... 
Parece que o litoral vai ficar mais uma vez a ver navios...


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2012 às 17:51)

Trovoada acompanhada por um aguaceiro, a poucos quilómetros a sul de Bragança.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2012 às 18:06)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui está a ser um dia  e pegahoso ...depois de uma manhã de céu limpo e sol muito quente,ao virar para a tarde,o céu encheu-se de nuvens ,mas até ao momento...ainda não houve nenhuma nuvem que se abrisse,muito nublado em volta mais para os lados de Espanha,vamos esperar ,com 29.5ºC e vento WSW.

Dados de hoje 16.2ºC / 31.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (8 Set 2012 às 18:11)

Por Bragança tudo muito escuro e começa a pingar com mais consistência. 
 A temperatura caiu dos 32,3ºC de máxima para os 22,3ºC actuais...


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2012 às 18:15)

Boas imagens pessoal!

A EMA de Moimenta da Beira acumulou *9,8mm* de precipitação entre as 16h e as 17h.
E segundo o radar de precipitação o grosso da mesma terá passado a norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2012 às 19:03)

Céu muito nublado por aqui por algumas nuvens altas e cumulos.

26,7ºC e 37%, vento fraco.


----------



## ACalado (8 Set 2012 às 19:30)

Céu a ameaçar trovoada mas ainda nem choveu...


----------



## *Marta* (8 Set 2012 às 19:45)

Por aqiu, chuva e trovoada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2012 às 19:47)

Hoje por aqui ainda trovejou ao longe, mas de resto foi ver aviões (do incêndio) e navios ().

Agora a NE está alta célula com umas cores espectaulares. Só poderei postar na segunda-feira, pois o saldo da internet está a esgotar-se.


----------



## *Marta* (8 Set 2012 às 19:55)

... e sem electricidade!


----------



## panda (8 Set 2012 às 19:59)

Vento a intensificares e céu muito nublado e já começa a trovejar.
Para os lados do Sabugal e Caria parece estar a chover
Temperatura nos 25.1ºC
P 1015hpa
Vento de NW


----------



## CptRena (8 Set 2012 às 20:36)

Para quem quiser, pode seguir as descargas eléctricas que estão a ocorrer na zona da Serra da Estrela, pela webcam do meteocovilha

http://www.meteocovilha.com/web.html


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2012 às 20:50)

Na zona de Celorico da Beira está uma célula enorme a produzir relâmpagos de 5 em 5 segundos.

Vila Nova de Foz Côa tá sem eletricidade tal como algumas aldeias vizinhas aqui também.


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2012 às 20:53)

5mm nos últimos 10min na estação amadora de Trancoso.

A temperatura deu um tombo para os 14,9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2012 às 21:08)

Foto toda queimada, ainda me tou a habituar ao bicho, além que a localização não é a ideal


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2012 às 21:22)

Os navios passam ao lado, mas a festa que está lá é espectacular, e é bem visível daqui! (ICélula a NE)


----------



## supercell (8 Set 2012 às 21:45)

Dá bem para ver os flash's daqui!


----------



## FSantos (8 Set 2012 às 21:50)

Também são claramente visíveis desde aqui e estou em Gondomar.
Parece estar a dirigir-se lentamente para Noroeste.


----------



## Paulo H (8 Set 2012 às 21:52)

Por aqui não chegou a pingar sequer..  o céu ainda ficou coberto de nuvens, com os cúmulos mais espessos a passar a norte, ainda ouvi um trovejar muito longínquo.

Neste momento não vos sei dizer se está encoberto, pois no mínimo temos uma nuvem de fumo por cima da cidade! Não se avista qualquer incêndio, pelo só pode vir do incêndio de arganil, dada a direção do vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2012 às 21:56)

Mais um raio, tímido e longínquo


----------



## supercell (8 Set 2012 às 21:59)

Cada raio... 
Alguém daqui do fórum está debaixo daquilo?


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2012 às 22:03)

supercell disse:


> Cada raio...
> Alguém daqui do fórum está debaixo daquilo?



Chove a bom chover nas serras de Montemuro, Leomil e Lapa.
Deve ser daí que vês o festival eléctrico.


----------



## Ronny (8 Set 2012 às 22:08)

Começa a chover em Lamego.. a trovoada aproxima-se..


----------



## Ronny (8 Set 2012 às 22:13)

carga de água alucinante..


----------



## fabiosilva (8 Set 2012 às 22:15)

Estou mais no litoral (O. Azeméis) e só vejo clarões para os vossos lados. Que se passa aí?


----------



## supercell (8 Set 2012 às 22:15)

Continuem a descrever, isto daqui dá pra ter uma visão panorâmica de descargas


----------



## panda (8 Set 2012 às 22:16)

por aqui caiu uns pingos nem se quer deu para acumular 
Vento fraco agora de sul e céu ainda nublado
Temperatura nos 21.8ºC e 34%hr
P 1016


----------



## DRC (8 Set 2012 às 22:18)

Parece que na Gralheira também cai bem:
http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## Ronny (8 Set 2012 às 22:20)

Trovoada por todo o lado.. bastante forte.. esta célula está animada..


----------



## dahon (8 Set 2012 às 22:21)

Por Viseu já choveu mas foi pouca coisa, de resto é flash por todo lado: Sul, Este e Norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2012 às 22:22)

Aqui vai caindo um aguaceiro fraco e trovões ao longe.

68% e 22,6ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2012 às 22:37)

Nova imagem radar e olhem só para isto.


----------



## Teles (8 Set 2012 às 22:37)




----------



## ferreira5 (8 Set 2012 às 23:02)

Foi uma trovoada brutal em Lamego...aqui onde estou existem  para-raios que foram atingidos  vezes...ficaram incandescentes por momentos!


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2012 às 23:09)

Entre as 21h e as 22h caíram mais *11,6mm* em Moimenta da Beira.


----------



## C.R (8 Set 2012 às 23:55)

ferreira5 disse:


> Foi uma trovoada brutal em Lamego...aqui onde estou existem  para-raios que foram atingidos  vezes...ficaram incandescentes por momentos!



Foi divinal...
Já durante a tarde, prometeu mas não cumpriu, ainda se ouvirão alguns trovões.
Agora à noite quando me estava quase a dirigir para Lamego vejo imensos relampagos...
Inicialmente tinha um aspecto bastante violento e feroz, dado ao vento que de forma súbita aumentou a sua velocidade e com rajadas, mas felizmente trouxe aquilo que a gente queria, muito barulho e muita chuva e sem prejuizos, so algumas falhas de corrente electrica....
Muito bom, mesmo... 
Neste momento ja nao ha trovoada mas continua a chover de forma fraca, mas choveu muito bem duarante 1hora...
Agora estou a pensar se vale a pena ir a lamego ou não?!


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Set 2012 às 06:47)

Boas, por aqui nem pingou 

*Temp. 17.9ºC
HR 91%
Pressão 1020 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2012 às 11:31)

22,5ºC e um céu pouco nublado.

Alguma chuva durante a noite e uma mínima de 15,4ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Set 2012 às 11:39)

Bons dias
Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura actual *24.5ºC* e *24%hr*
Temperatura mínima *17ºC*
P 1016hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Set 2012 às 12:44)

boas

ontem por Gouveia foi um pandemônio,  ainda vieram mais 2 trovoadas, mas potentes, que deixou-nos sem energia electrica desde as 15.30 até as 02.15H da manhã ... 

a primeira postei, a segunda que veio da serra, atingiu a aldeia onde tenho a quinta (paços da Serra), estava a fazer uma bricolage, quando começou a trovoada a dar uns estouros valentes, entretanto faltou a energia eléctrica.   depois de acalmar, não havia sinal da eletricidade, decidi ir ao intermarche comprar umas loiras fresqinhas que ja nao tinha em casa. foi então que ao chegar a Gouveia deparei me com a cidade também com quebras de emergia, mas a eletricidade la estava vinha e ia... parecia a discoteca no inter marche , 
mas de noite já havia luz na cidade e em algumas aldeias.

entretanto por volta das 20h veio outra, consegui Gravar 1 minuto, pois também fiquei sem bateria no móvel. coloco mais logo... caiu Granizo, vi a antena da TMN a ser atingida.... foi uma barrigada de trovoada... 

(estou a postar tudo agora porque n tive Luz para postar)


as temperaturas de ontem são as seguintes: 

20.4ºC de minima
33.4ºC de máxima


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Set 2012 às 12:47)

hoje de manha ainda não apareceu o sol, não ha vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 21.0ºC. 

a semana de ferias está a acabar, mais logo reporto a partir de Santa Comba Dão.


----------



## Paulo H (9 Set 2012 às 13:12)

Depois das 1as horas da noite com fumo vindo do incêndio de arganil, o vento acabou por mudar de direção e levou a nuvem de fumo. 

O dia começou mesmo com nevoeiro, como pude constatar pelas 6h30 da manhã.

Atualmente, temos algum sol mas com céu parcialmente nublado por alguns cúmulos.

Será que somos contemplados com alguma trovoada hoje?


----------



## supercell (9 Set 2012 às 14:01)

Como anda por aí o tempo?


----------



## Serrano (9 Set 2012 às 14:14)

25ºC no Sarzedo, com o desenvolvimento de nuvens que ameaçam repetir a trovoada de ontem.


----------



## Paulo H (9 Set 2012 às 16:59)

Por aqui está mais ou menos como ontem, um pouco mais fresco, o vento fraco mas de SW, parcialmente nublado, com algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento à volta. 

Mas à mesma hora de ontem já vinham linhas de instabilidade a chegar de Espanha, o que parece não estar a acontecer hoje por aqui, a julgar pelas atuais imagens de radar.


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2012 às 18:16)

Por aqui já choveu um pouco.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Set 2012 às 18:17)

Boa tarde.

Por Viseu, ontem à noite foi dia de ver chover como há muito não de via. Por volta das 22h, anda eu pela Feira de São Mateus, e começo a levar com umas pingas frias, e penso eu: Malditas Pombas!!!

Quando dou conta, já chovia a potes, não durou mais de 5minutos, mas foi mesmo forte.

Chegado a casa, deparei-me com grandes poças e com uma acumulado que não esperava: 7,2mm!


----------



## panda (9 Set 2012 às 19:12)

Céu nublado e vento fraco de SE
Temperatura 23.3ºC a máxima foi de 28ºC
P 1014hpa
22%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2012 às 19:45)

Boa tarde .

Finalmente algum descanso ...quanto ao ,mas é só de passagem,daqui a 3 dias...parece vir por ai novamente ,parece nunca mais ver livre dele ,hoje o dia foi de céu limpo logo pela manhã ,depois passou a nuvens altas e médias,o ambiente a refrescar neste momento,hoje já dá a direito a refrescar a casa ,com 23.5ºC e finalmente brisa .

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 28.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Set 2012 às 22:25)

boas

bom de volta a santa comba, por aqui esta tudo calmo, aqui o vento sopra fraco o céu esta nublado e sigo com 21.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2012 às 22:54)

Por aqui vai refrescando...na rua e em casa,tudo aberto ,com 19.8ºC e uma ligeira brisa,que saudades !.


----------



## panda (9 Set 2012 às 23:59)

Temperatura actual 18.4ºC e 39%hr
Dados de hoje 17ºC / 28ºC


----------



## Z13 (10 Set 2012 às 10:09)

Por Bragança céu limpo e *19,4ºC*.

A mínima foi de *12,2ºC*


----------



## panda (10 Set 2012 às 11:01)

Bons dias
Céu limpo e vento fraco de NW
Temperatura 20.6ºC e 26%hr
Mínima desta madrugada 15.2ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Set 2012 às 11:52)

Bom dia! 

Segue o Verão que parece tal como no último ano não ter fim à vista! 

*Temperatura mínima: 13.3ºC

Condições actuais:

Temperatura: 19.5ºC
Humidade: 62%
Pressão: 1019hpa
Vento: 7.2km/h SW/S*

Cumps.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2012 às 15:18)

*9 de Setembro:*

Dia de céu muito nublado, de manhã à noite. Algum nevoeiro de manhã nas planícies.

*10 de Setembro:*

Manhã com céu muito nublado e algum nevoeiro nas planícies, que rapidamente se dissipou. Pelas 08h15 estavam 17.0ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Set 2012 às 18:24)

Dia mais fresco que os anteriores... 

*Temperatura máxima: 23.2ºC*

*Temperatura: 22.1ºC
Humidade: 56%
Pressão: 1018hpa
Vento: 11.8km/h SW/W*


----------



## panda (10 Set 2012 às 18:43)

O dia andou meio nublado mas neste momento já se encontra limpo
Temperatura 25.7ºC
Temperatura Máxima 28.1ºC


----------



## Z13 (10 Set 2012 às 21:30)

De facto, aqui por Bragança este também foi provavelmente o dia mais fresco da semana que hoje começou... A máxima ficou em 26,3'C e a mínima em 12,2'C

Nesta altura ainda registo 19,6'C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2012 às 21:50)

Boas,dia de céu limpo pela manhã...nuvens altas pela tarde ,pelo final da tarde passou a limpo,hoje ainda valeu...dia fresco ,com 21.9ºC e a brisa neste momento mais fraca.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 28.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Set 2012 às 22:30)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado, com nevoeiro de manha que levantou por volta das 10h... não houve vento por aqui... 

temperaturas: 

16.1ºC de minima
28.1ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado sem vento e sigo com 19.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2012 às 23:10)

Vai refrescando ...com 20.4ºC e com brisa.


----------



## panda (10 Set 2012 às 23:55)

Temperatura actual *18.7ºC* e *35%hr*
vento nulo
P 1015hpa
Dados de hoje: 15.2ºC / 28.1ºC


----------



## Serrano (11 Set 2012 às 00:22)

17.3ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Set 2012 às 01:16)

Boa noite! 

A próxima noite promete ser fresca por estas bandas... apesar de algum vento a temperatura cai com vigor! 

*Neste momento:

Temperatura: 14.3ºC
Humidade: 76%
Pressão: 1020 hPa
Vento: 3.2 km/h NE*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2012 às 17:25)

Boa tarde .

Noite e manhã fresca...para a tarde já ser mais quente,sobre um céu limpo ,com 30.3ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## panda (11 Set 2012 às 18:21)

Céu limpo e vento nulo
Temperatura nos 29.9ºC
Máxima de hoje 31.7ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Set 2012 às 20:33)

Boa noite! 

Vira o disco e toca o mesmo... Segue o Verão!

Dia marcado pela nebulosidade variável e até alguns aguaceiros vespertinos.

*Temperatura mínima: 11.3ºC (5:26)
Temperatura máxima: 26.4ºC (17:01)*

Neste momento o céu está praticamente limpo e voltou o tempo "abafado"... 

*Temperatura: 21.8ºC
Humidade: 62%
Pressão: 1021hpa (a subir)
Vento: 3.2km/h N NW
Precipitação: 0mm *

Cumps.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2012 às 20:41)

O vento por aqui foi-se,já algum tempo,ajuda a temperatura a descer,com 24.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 31.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Set 2012 às 21:35)

boas

dia de sol por aqui apesar de manha estar fresquinho. nao houve vento por aqui... 

temperaturas: 

14.8ºC de minima
30.6ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 21.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2012 às 22:50)

Agora já com brisa ,mas ligeira,com 23.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (11 Set 2012 às 22:52)

Hoje já recuperamos um pouco mais o "ar" de verão!

A máxima foi aos *28,2ºC* e a mínima ficou em *12,5ºC*

Neste momento vai arrefecendo bem devagar... *20,2ºC* com *45%* de hr


----------



## panda (11 Set 2012 às 22:54)

Temperatura nos *22ºC* e *22%hr*
Noite com céu limpo e vento nulo
P 1016hpa
Dados de hoje: 15.1ºC / 31.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2012 às 09:00)

Bom dia.

Por Viseu, nasceu mais um belo dia de sol e céu azul,com vento fraco e ambiente ameno.

Atual 18,3ºC.


----------



## panda (12 Set 2012 às 09:37)

Bons dias
Céu limpo e vento nulo
Temperatura nos *21.2ºC* e *34%hr*
Mínima desta madrugada *17.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2012 às 11:16)

Bom dia .

Muito sol com um céu limpo ,hoje está prometido ,não para de subir,com 29.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2012 às 12:31)

Vai ficando ,sol muito quente ,com 30.7ºC e algum vento de WNW.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Set 2012 às 13:00)

Boa tarde! 

O tempo segue o seu rumo secante e implacável... 

*Temperatura mínima: 12.8ºC (6:21)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 23.6ºC
Humidade: 55%
Pressão: 1022hpa
Vento: 14km/h W*


----------



## Serrano (12 Set 2012 às 15:27)

28.4ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2012 às 15:31)

Boas ...lá fora,está,com 34.2ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## panda (12 Set 2012 às 16:30)

Temperatura actual *31.2ºC*
Vento fraco de NE


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2012 às 17:29)

O vento de WNW,ficou moderado...ajudar a temperatura a descer,mas lento,ainda ,tarde ,com 32.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.5ºC / 34.4ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2012 às 18:29)

Boa tarde. 

Por cá, céu limpo a pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Atual 27,1ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Set 2012 às 19:09)

Boa tarde! 

As nuvens vão dando lugar ao céu limpo, o protagonista do dia foi o vento.

*Temperatura máxima: 27.1ºC (15:10)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 21.8ºC
Humidade: 40%
Pressão: 1022hPa
Vento: 10km/h N
Wind Chill: 20.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2012 às 19:14)

O vento de NW ficou moderado ,a dar um boa vassourada no ar quente ,que andava por aqui ,com 28.0ºC.


----------



## panda (12 Set 2012 às 19:47)

Temperatura nos *25.2ºC* e *23%HR*
Vento fraco 
P 1016hpa
Temperatura máxima de hoje: *33.3ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Set 2012 às 21:12)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, tornando-se nublado ao meio da tarde... o vento soprou de oeste durante toda a tarde... 

temperaturas: 

16.5ºC de minima
29.3ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado, vento agora fraquinho e sigo com 21.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2012 às 21:51)

Continua a brisa,com 23.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (12 Set 2012 às 21:52)

Mais um dia tranquilo, de céu praticamente limpo.

*Extremos do dia: 12,3ºC  29,1ºC*

Temperatura actual: *19,5ºC*


----------



## panda (12 Set 2012 às 23:35)

Temperatura actual 21.1ºC e 24%hr
Vento fraco de N
Dados de hoje: 17.4ºC / 33.3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2012 às 01:55)

Boa noite! 

Noite fria por estas bandas!...

*Neste momento: 9.8ºC (a descer)...*

Vou ter uma boa mínima!


----------



## panda (13 Set 2012 às 09:48)

Bons dias 
Céu limpo e manha muito ventosa  
Temperatura nos 19.9ºC e 23%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 18.6ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2012 às 10:18)

Bom dia

Céu pouco nublado, 16,0ºC e um vento fresco de este.

Mínima de 10,7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (13 Set 2012 às 11:05)

Bom dia,

por aqui a noite também foi mais fresca que as anteriores. Mínima de 9,3ºC

Neste momento o sol brilha, com *18,1ºC* actuais


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2012 às 12:02)

Bom dia! 

Noite fresca por aqui! 

*Temperatura mínima: 7.2ºC (6:19)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 19.9ºC
Humidade: 56%
Pressão: 1023hPa (a subir)
Vento: 5km/h SW W*

Mais um dia de céu limpo sem história!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2012 às 16:54)

Boas,dia de hoje...nuvens altas e ambiente morno ,o vento hoje é de NNE,por vezes moderado,com 30.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2012 às 19:23)

Ainda algumas nuvens e pouco sol ,com 28.2ºC e vento de NNE.

Dados de hoje 18.0ºC / 31.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2012 às 19:51)

Boa tarde.

Por cá, o dia nasceu fresco e com céu completamente limpo, que se foi povoando de nuvens altas, em especial pela hora do almoço. Lá para o meio da tarde, repôs-se o azul pleno.

Atual 24,1ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2012 às 20:45)

Boa noite! 

Máxima ligeiramente mais baixa que ontem... com muito sol e vento fraco.

*Temperatura máxima: 26.7ºC (16:16)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 21.1ºC
Humidade: 54%
Pressão: 1021hPa
Vento: 5.7km/h NW*

A noite começa quente!


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2012 às 21:15)

Boa noite!

Prossegue o céu limpo a pouco nublado, com vento fraco.

Atuais 24,0ºC e 22%HR

_________________________
Peço desde já desculpa pelo offtopic, é só para avisar que o MeteoViseu agora encontra-se em www.meteoviseu.wix.com/viseu


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Set 2012 às 22:23)

boas

devido a uma alteração de planos agora estou por algum tempo a reportar a partir de Gouveia, onde cheguei a meia tarde... 

por Gouveia, esta tudo calmo, céu limpo o vento sopra fraco e sigo com 18.3ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Set 2012 às 22:50)

Apenas uma curiosidade...Principalmente para os companheiros do NE...Sanabria sempre com oscilações enormes no Verão...reparem na mínima...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2012 às 23:15)

Tudo calmo ...com vento fraco,com 22.5ºC.


----------



## panda (13 Set 2012 às 23:24)

Vento fraco média 7Km/h 
Temperatura actual *22.7ºC* e *21%hr*
P 1015hpa
Dados de hoje: 18.6ºC / 28.2ºC


----------



## Z13 (14 Set 2012 às 08:36)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 8,2ºC

Mínima de 8,1ºC


----------



## panda (14 Set 2012 às 09:58)

Bons dias
Céu limpo e vento moderado de NW
Temperatura 22.4ºC e 21%hr
P 1014hpa
Mínima desta madrugada 17.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (14 Set 2012 às 13:39)

Boa tarde.

Por cá, o dia nasceu muito ventoso e um pouco fresco, com muito sol. Entretanto, o sol mantém-se, assim como o vento forte e em rajadas, mas a temperatura já aqueceu bem.

Atual 26,2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2012 às 14:20)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de céu pouco nublado,  mas com o vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas... nao estou em casa mas devem estar uns 25ºC - 28ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2012 às 15:06)

Boa tarde .

Muito sol e ambiente meio quente  ,com 30.8ºC e vento fraco...sem direção certa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2012 às 16:34)

O vento fixou de SSE,mas fraco,com 31.6ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Set 2012 às 17:36)

Que calorão! 

Boa tarde!

*Máxima até ao momento 29.6ºC (16:55)*

Neste momento estão 29.3ºC com céu absolutamente limpo, a humidade está baixissima com apenas 22%, a pressão desceu para 1018hPa. O vento sopra a 3.5km/h de quadrante E / SE que nos traz ar seco muito quente do interior da península.

Começo a achar que a seca encarregar-se-à de vindimar por estas bandas... Tá tudo a mirrar por falta de chuva mesmo antes de estarem maduras!  E não há chuva à vista.


----------



## panda (14 Set 2012 às 18:21)

Céu limpo e vento fraco 
Temperatura actual 30.5ºC
Máxima de hoje 31.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2012 às 18:32)

Fim de tarde ,sem vento e o sol ainda quente,com 31.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.8ºC / 33.0ºC .


----------



## Z13 (14 Set 2012 às 19:10)

Por Bragança a máxima ainda foi aos *32,0ºC*


Neste momento ainda registo *30,0ºC* e *11%* de humidade relativa do ar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2012 às 19:37)

Ainda sem vento e já sem sol...já se escondeu ,pela zona sul,a descer bem,com 28.0ºC.


----------



## panda (14 Set 2012 às 22:07)

Temperatura ainda bastante alta 27.1ºC
Vento fraco de N


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2012 às 22:36)

Vento fraco de NWN,com 24.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2012 às 22:54)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que calorão!
> 
> Boa tarde!
> 
> ...



era para vindimar amanhã, mas tive que adiar, porque os cachos estão com muito pouco sumo e pouco maduros... vamos ver o que vai dar ...  o verão por santa comba não foi muito quente, devido também a constante ventania que soprou durante a tarde todo o santo verão. 
se nao chove estamos tramados.   (desculpem o off topic)


----------



## panda (14 Set 2012 às 22:56)

Temperatura actual *25.6ºC*
Dados de hoje: 17.4ºC / 31.7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2012 às 22:59)

agora por Gouveia a tarde foi de céu pouco nublado e já sem vento. 

temperaturas: 

13.2ºC de minima

29.4ºC de máxima


atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 18.2ºC


----------



## Serrano (14 Set 2012 às 23:07)

19.4ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## panda (15 Set 2012 às 14:07)

Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 16.3ºC
Temperatura actual 32.2ºC
Céu limpo e vento nulo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2012 às 16:01)

Boa tarde .

Não esperava tanto  ...no dia de hoje ,céu limpo e um sol abrasador ,com 34.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2012 às 16:09)

Boa tarde! 

O meu livro de instrução primária diz que Tras os Montes tem um Verão abrasador... e hoje é um desses dias! E a juntar ao calor há fumo, do incêndio da Serra de Bornes que paira no ar...

*Temperatura: 31.2ºC
Humidade: 16% 
Pressão: 1016hPa
Vento: 7.2km/h S SE*

Que calor!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2012 às 16:25)

ricardop120 disse:


> era para vindimar amanhã, mas tive que adiar, porque os cachos estão com muito pouco sumo e pouco maduros... vamos ver o que vai dar ...  o verão por santa comba não foi muito quente, devido também a constante ventania que soprou durante a tarde todo o santo verão.
> se nao chove estamos tramados.   (desculpem o off topic)



Estamos mesmo! Tá tudo a virar passas! 

Creio que deve ser geral... Além disso pelo menos aqui a maduração está muito atrasada em comparação com o ano passado, pelo que sem chuva não haverá vindima... Toda a gente comenta a seca e a preocupação que um inverno semelhante ao anterior tras, mesmo no café da aldeia comentam que já ninguém se lembra do último período de chuva digno desse nome... Os rios estão secos... A praia da minha aldeia este ano nem funcionou, os peixes morreram, os prados estão castanhos, os produtores de leite estão desesperados... nem sei como resistem...  
Aqui a preocupação é mesmo a massa florestal, pois há muitos anos que nada arde e se alguem se lembra... estamos perdidos... não há quem o pare tal é o mato.

Desculpem o off mas também faz parte do seguimento!


----------



## Norther (15 Set 2012 às 16:43)

Boas tardes  
Tarde quente com 34.6ºC e céu limpo
20% HR
1013 hpa
vento de E


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2012 às 17:15)

Que calorão  ,que está por estas paragens,com 34.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (15 Set 2012 às 17:49)

Temperatura nos 33.8ºC
Máxima de hoje: 35ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2012 às 21:41)

Boas...já temos novamente Fórum !


Hoje o dia foi mesmo ,espero que seja última deste ano ,por aqui foram duas horas de vento nulo,ajudou a descer a temperatura,agora já com vento de NNW,com 26.4ºC depois de estar mais alta.

Dados de hoje 19.9ºC / 35.0ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2012 às 22:02)

Boa noite! 

Dia de veras sufocante por aqui... 

*Temperatura máxima: 31.4ºC*

Neste momento corre uma brisa fresca mas o cheiro a queimado esse continua intenso apesar da componente NE do vento.

*Temperatura: 16.8ºC
Humidade: 48%
Pressão: 1017hpa (estável)
Vento: 3.2 km/h (instantanêo) NE*


----------



## Serrano (15 Set 2012 às 22:22)

21.2ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 30.4ºC e de uma mínima de 16ºC.


----------



## Z13 (15 Set 2012 às 22:30)

Por Bragança tarda em arrefecer.... estão por agora *20,5ºC* e *15%* de hr

Os extremos do dia de hoje formaram uma bela amplitude térmica de *23ºC*

Mínima: 9,5ºC

Máxima: 32,8ºC


----------



## panda (15 Set 2012 às 22:52)

Noite mais fresca com *22.1ºC* e *21%HR*
Vento nulo
Dados de hoje: 16.3ºC / 35ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2012 às 23:13)

A noite ainda quente ,com 24.5ºC e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## panda (16 Set 2012 às 10:41)

Bons dias
Céu meio nublado e vento nulo
Temperatura 20.2ºC e 22%HR
Mínima desta madrugada 16ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2012 às 11:25)

Amplitude típica de Setembro na região


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2012 às 11:38)

Bom dia !

Ambiente bem melhor...por enquanto ,nuvens altas ,com 24ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2012 às 12:58)

Bastou o sol aparecer para ver a temperatura a disparar,com 29.6ºC.


----------



## panda (16 Set 2012 às 13:36)

Continuação de céu com alguma nebulosidade e vento fraco
Temperatura nos *30.3ºC* 
P 1011hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Set 2012 às 15:06)

boas

Gouveia o dia de ontem foi quente, com uma máxima de 34.3ºC, nao houve vento... 


hoje a manha foi de céu nublado por nuvens altas, levanta-se agora um vento fraco e sigo com 27.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2012 às 16:15)

Abrasador ...já estou farto de ver e sentir este gajo por aqui ,com 32.1ºC e venha brisa .


----------



## panda (16 Set 2012 às 18:19)

Temperatura actual 30.1ºC e vento fraco de SE
Máxima de hoje 33.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2012 às 18:41)

Ambiente ainda morno,nuvens altas,com 29.9ºC e vento de SSW.

Dados de hoje 16.7ºC / 32.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2012 às 20:47)

Ambiente na rua ainda morno ,com 25.7ºC e hoje uma ligeira brisa de NNW,haver se pega a brisa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2012 às 21:38)

Por aqui lá se vai suavizando o ambiente ,com 24.5ºC e brisa fraca.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Set 2012 às 21:47)

Boas, foi um dia de verão  com muitas nuvens altas

*Temp. 18.1ºC
HR 53%
Pressão 1015 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2012 às 22:44)

Tudo calmo com uma brisa ligeira,com 23.1ºC.


----------



## panda (16 Set 2012 às 23:35)

Temperatura 22ºC e 22%HR
vento calmo
Dados de hoje: 16ºC / 33.7ºC


----------



## Norther (17 Set 2012 às 01:15)

boas noites tenho 19.8ºC 
27% HR
1011 hpa
vento fraco de SW


----------



## panda (17 Set 2012 às 10:24)

Bons dias
Céu nublado e vento nulo
Temperatura actual 20.3ºC e 22%hr
Mínima desta madrugada 17.5ºC
P 1012hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2012 às 12:31)

Bom dia.

Mais um dia de nuvens altas e sem chuva...já mereçiamos uns dias de chuva ,está tudo a meter dó,seco,seco e mais do que seco ,com 25.3ºC e vento de SSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2012 às 14:11)

Nuvens altas e abafado ,este tempo doentio e seco...nunca mais passa ,com 27.2ºC e o vento continua de SSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2012 às 15:41)

Boas,nuvens altas...sol meio embrulhado ,ambiente abafado ,com 29.1ºC e o vento continua de SSW,por vezes moderado.


----------



## panda (17 Set 2012 às 15:49)

Céu nublado e vento nulo
Temperatura 28.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2012 às 18:50)

Ainda com algum sol a passar por entre as nuvens altas ,ambiente ainda morno,o vento agora de SWW,com 26.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.8ºC / 29.4ºC.


----------



## panda (17 Set 2012 às 21:45)

Temperatura agradável com 23.7ºC e 21%hr 
Vento nulo 
P 1012hpa
Dados de hoje: 17.5ºC / 30.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2012 às 22:12)

Tudo calmo com uma temperatura de 22.8ºC,vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Set 2012 às 22:36)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi mais fresco, com o céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas, tornando-se muito nublado ao final da tarde... o vento sopra fraco desde o fim da tarde... 

temperaturas: 

15.9ºC de minima

27.7ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu muito nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 19.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2012 às 12:40)

Bom dia.

A noite por aqui foi quase tropical,...não baixou dos 19.7ºC,a neblusidade não deixou baixar a temperatura,neste momento muitas nuvens e sol por vezes,ambiente abafado e é só ar seco ,com 28.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (18 Set 2012 às 12:41)

Bons dias
Céu nublado e vento nulo 
Temperatura nos 27ºC
Mínima desta madrugada 19.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2012 às 13:32)

Vai aquecendo ,com muitas nuvens e vento fraco,com 29.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2012 às 14:59)

Boas,nuvens e sol muito quente,ambiente  e seco,com 30.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (18 Set 2012 às 16:26)

O sol a espreitar entre as nuvens e a fazer subir a temperatura 32ºC
Vento calmo de SE / SW 
P 1009hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2012 às 18:53)

Menos nuvens e ainda muito sol,ambiente na rua ,com 29.9ºC e vento fraco de SWW.

Dados de hoje 19.7ºC / 32.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2012 às 21:06)

Ambiente na rua ainda morno,com 25.6ºC e vento de WNW.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Set 2012 às 22:30)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu nublado, temporariamente muito nublado durante a tarde... não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

17.5ºC de minima

30.5ºC de máxima

atuais: 

ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo ainda com 21.2ºC


----------



## panda (18 Set 2012 às 23:23)

Temperatura actual 22.1ºC e 23%hr
Vento calmo
Dados de hoje: 19.2ºC / 32.3ºC


----------



## panda (19 Set 2012 às 12:06)

Bons dias
Céu limpo e vento fraco de NW
Temperatura nos 23.8ºC e 22%hr
Mínima desta madrugada 18.3ºC
P 1013hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2012 às 15:24)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui,continuação de ambiente quentinho ,hoje com céu limpo,mas visto no horizonte já com algumas nuvens a nascer,ainda é cedo para ver o que vai dar,calor não falta,com 31.4ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2012 às 22:17)

Boas,tarde ,ainda noite de ambiente morno,com 25.3ºC e vento fraco de NW.

Dados de hoje 18.8ºC / 31.9ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Set 2012 às 22:35)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu limpo, temporariamente nublado durante a tarde.
o vento soprou fraco só durante a manha... 

temperaturas: 

17.0ºC de minima
29.5ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo não ha vento nem corre uma brisa, sigo com us agradáveis 21.4ºC


----------



## panda (19 Set 2012 às 22:58)

Temperatura actual 23ºC e 22%hr
Vento nulo
P 1012hpa
Dados de hoje: 18.3ºC / 33.1ºC
Vento máximo hoje 16.6Km/h
Rajada máxima hoje 23.8Km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2012 às 23:15)

Com 24.4ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Z13 (20 Set 2012 às 10:12)

Bom dia, 

céu limpo, um fresquinho agradável e mínima de *12,7ºC*

Neste momento, *19,8ºC*


Bom trabalho,


----------



## panda (20 Set 2012 às 12:41)

Bons dias
Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura 25.9ºC e 21%hr
P 1014hpa
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 17.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2012 às 16:38)

Boas,noite com temperatura tropical...ainda ,pela manhã foi de céu limpo,hoje muito mais nuvens que ontem ,algumas já vão fazendo muita sombra,com 28.2ºC e vento fraco de SSW,há sombra até se nota algum fresco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2012 às 17:26)

A sombra da nuvem que se formou em frente ,aqui na zona,já desviou para o lado,foi só uma hora de sombra,agora com sol e quente o termômetro já despertou ,com 29.0ºC.


----------



## panda (20 Set 2012 às 17:44)

Céu meio nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura 28ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2012 às 18:51)

O céu vai ficando limpo,o vento a aumentar de SSW,com 28.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.4ºC / 29.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2012 às 19:37)

Vento de SW,com 26.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Set 2012 às 23:10)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi quente, apesar das nuvens que se formaram durante a tarde... cobrindo a serra toda... 
o vento soprou durante as primeiras horas da manha fraquinho, e agora ao anoitecer recomeçou...

temperaturas: 
16.3ºC de minima
30.8ºC de máxima

atuais: céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e sigo ainda com 20.2ºC


----------



## panda (20 Set 2012 às 23:36)

Temperatura actual 24.4ºC e 21%hr
Vento fraco de ESE
Dados de hoje: 17.9ºC / 31.1ºC
Vento máximo 8.6Km/h
Rajada máxima 16.6Km/h


----------



## Z13 (21 Set 2012 às 10:53)

Por Bragança céu parcialmente nublado e *22,0ºC*

Mínima de 14,3ºC


----------



## panda (21 Set 2012 às 12:31)

Bons dias
Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco média 7 a 10Km/h
Temperatura 24.2ºC e 21%hr
P 1014hpa
Mínima desta madrugada 17.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2012 às 15:00)

Boa tarde .

Noite mais fresca e o dia bem melhor ...ambiente mais fresco,pela manhã logo céu muito nublado,a meio da manhã o céu ficou com abertas,muitas nuvens e sol ,com 26.5ºC e vento moderado de WSW.


----------



## panda (21 Set 2012 às 18:05)

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 25.1ºC
Temperatura máxima de hoje 26.5ºC
P 1012hpa


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Set 2012 às 20:42)

Boa noite, céu limpo

*Temp. 20.5ºC
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2012 às 20:50)

Boas,final de tarde o céu passou a limpo,hoje o ambiente mais fresco,com 22.6ºC e vento fraco de WNW.

Dados de hoje 15.6ºC / 27.5ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Set 2012 às 21:58)

Noite mais fresca que as anteriores 
Vento fraco de ESE
Temperatura 21.7ºC e 26%hr
P 1013hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Set 2012 às 22:26)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi mais fresco, apesar de ter estado abafado. o vento soprou fraco durante a madrugada, cessando ao amanhecer. 

temperaturas: 

17.1ºC de minima
27.6ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 18.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2012 às 22:46)

Vento fraco de NWN,ambiente bem mais fresco hoje,com 21.2ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Set 2012 às 23:55)

Temperatura nos 19.5ºC e 32%hr
Vento nulo
P 1012hpa
Dados de hoje: 17.2ºC / 26.5ºC
Vento máximo hoje 10.8Km/h
Rajada máxima hoje 17.3Km/h


----------



## panda (22 Set 2012 às 10:30)

Bons dias
Céu limpo e vento fraco de N
Temperatura 19.9ºC e 37%hr
P 1013hpa
Mínima desta madrugada 14.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2012 às 14:58)

Boa tarde .

Hoje havia subida...cá está ele 30.3ºC ,o vento a ficar moderado de SSW,pela manhã céu limpo,mas agora com algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2012 às 16:15)

O vento vai aumentando de velocidade,mais nuvens,sol muito quente ,com 30.5ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Set 2012 às 16:26)

Céu a aumentar de nebulosidade e vento a intensificar-se de S e SSO
Temperatura 29.1ºC
P 1010hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2012 às 19:48)

Boas,nuvens altas e ambiente morno,o vento mais fraco de WSW,com 25.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.0ºC / 30.8ºC .


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2012 às 20:58)

24,6ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

11,6ºC / 28,0ºC


----------



## Serrano (22 Set 2012 às 21:17)

22.2ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2012 às 21:40)

Boas,nuvens altas e o vento de regresso de SWS,ambiente na rua já com cheiro do mar ,com 22.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Set 2012 às 22:10)

Boas, algumas nuvens

*Temp. 24.7ºC
HR 48%
Pressão 1011 hPa 
Vento 9.4 km/h de W
Rajada máx. de 48.5 km/h*


----------



## panda (22 Set 2012 às 22:18)

Céu já com alguma nebulosidade e vento a intensificar-se
O pluviômetro já esta a espera da  para amanhã 
Temperatura actual 23.1ºC e 23%hr
P 1009hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2012 às 22:37)

O vento de SW,vai aumentando,com 21.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (22 Set 2012 às 22:55)

Por Trás-os-Montes aguardamos com ansiedade a precipitação... mas por agora só o vento é que se manifesta...

A temperatura ainda está nos *21,8ºC*

Os extremos do dia foram: *10,5ºC @ 28,4ºC*


----------



## panda (22 Set 2012 às 23:50)

Temperatura actual 21.6ºC e 30%hr
Dados de hoje: 14.3ºC / 30.5ºC
Vento máximo hoje: 11.5Km/h
Rajada máxima hoje: 19.4Km/h


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Set 2012 às 00:53)

boas

depois de um dia de vindima, andei de manha em Gouveia onde o ceu esteve limpo e passei a tarde em Santa Comba dão, onde estava calor... 

agora de volta a Gouveia, actualmente sopra um vento fraco com o ceu pouco nublado com uma temperatura abafada nos 21.0ºC , á viagem para cima reparei nuns clarões para os lados de Aveiro. 

temperaturas: 

14.6ºC de minima
29.7ºC de maxima


----------



## Norther (23 Set 2012 às 03:40)

Boas noites, por aqui chove fraco a cerca de 40 minutos.
Estão 18.2ºC
70% HR
1009hpa
vento fraco de W


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Set 2012 às 09:55)

bom dia

por Gouveia por volta das 5h caiu uma valente carga de água, mas foi breve... durou uns 5 minutos... o vento também soprou forte durante o aguaceiro... 

atualmente esta tudo calmo, céu encoberto vento fraco e sigo com 19.8ºC


----------



## panda (23 Set 2012 às 09:56)

Bons dias
Céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Ainda pouca precipitação acumulada 1.7mm
Temperatura 18.9ºC e 59%hr
P 1009hpa
Mínima desta madrugada 18ºC


----------



## Mjhb (23 Set 2012 às 10:47)

Bom dia.

Hoje a manhã nasceu já com muita poça pelos terrenos fora, mas como a estação ficou sem bateria, não tenho dado nenhum. De qualquer modo, visto ser um evento associado a uma frente, não deverá haver grande diferença em relação à estação da cidade.

Até há cerca de 20 minutos, chovia moderado, com vento forte, mas até agora ainda não ouvi nenhum trovão.

Temperatura a rondar os 18ºC.

Vão acompanhando a situação pelas webcams


----------



## Z13 (23 Set 2012 às 10:48)

Bom dia,

Por Bragança chuva, vento e 17,2C

Desde as 5h00 já caíram 8,4mm.


----------



## CSOF (23 Set 2012 às 11:02)

Bom dia, por aqui actualmente 16,6ºC, algum vento e 10,2 mm acumulados hoje de madrugada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2012 às 12:23)

Bom dia .

Ao fim de tantas semanas...finalmente ,chegou o tempo que mais adoro,que saudades tinha deste bom tempo,este cheirinho a fresco ,a chuva ainda muito pouca,uns aguaceiros fracos de vez em quando e muitas nuvens,com 18.6ºC e vento moderado de SW.


----------



## CSOF (23 Set 2012 às 13:50)

por aqui começou agora a cair um aguaceiro com vento forte à mistura.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Set 2012 às 14:25)

Boas, por aqui só vento, de manhã o chão estava molhado mas o pluviómetro 0 

*Temp. 23.4ºC
HR 53%
Pressão 1011 hPa
Vento 23.8 km/h de W
Rajada max. de 50 km/h até agora*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2012 às 16:09)

Boas,nuvens e sol,mas muito vento forte de SWW,com 23.0ºC.


----------



## panda (23 Set 2012 às 16:54)

Continuação de céu nublado e vento moderado por vezes forte
Temperatura 18.3ºC e 44%hr
P 1007hpa


----------



## CSOF (23 Set 2012 às 17:53)

Agora a chuva cai certinha, com 15,2ºC


----------



## Fil (23 Set 2012 às 19:56)

Por aqui céu muito nublado com chuva fraca. A temperatura é de 14,2ºC que é também por agora a mínima do dia, a máxima foi de 20,3ºC às 00h.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Set 2012 às 20:21)

Boas, alguma chuva 

*Temp. 16.5ºC
HR 94%
Pressão 1014 hPa
Vento 4.3km/h de W
Precipitação 3.2 mm
Rajada máx. de 54.7km/h*


----------



## Mjhb (23 Set 2012 às 21:38)

Boa noite. 

Não sabia que a Auriol assim funcionava, mas uma vez que era apenas a base que estava sem pilha, quando a recarreguei, aproximei-a do pluviómetro, e ele deu-me os dados desde as 00h de hoje.

Hoje foi um dia de muita chuva, em especial de madrugada (16,0mm até 11h15), com uns aguaceiros por vezes fortes à tarde, e com vento forte.

Temperatura na casa dos 17ºC, céu maioritariamente nublado, sem chuva, vento moderado a forte e 27,2mm.


----------



## Serrano (23 Set 2012 às 22:08)

Volta a chover com mais intensidade no Sarzedo, registando-se uma temperatura de 14.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Set 2012 às 22:11)

E eis que regressa a chuva, por agora fraca, e a temperatura a rasar os 15ºC.


----------



## panda (23 Set 2012 às 22:50)

Continuação de céu nublado as vezes cai uns aguaceiros fracos
Vento agora mais fraco
Temperatura 15.6ºC e 60%hr
P 1012hpa
 acumulada 2.2mm


----------



## Nickname (23 Set 2012 às 23:02)

Aluem sabe onde posso ver a precipitaçao acumulada numa dada cidade (Viseu no meu caso) nas últimas 24 horas? 

Não me interessa a precipitação horária que se pode consultar no meteo.pt

Queria saber quanto já choveu neste episódio por Viseu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2012 às 23:17)

Boas,tarde com muitas nuvens e muito ventosa ,com alguns pingos puxados pelo vento,a chuva por aqui pouco valeu ,hoje já com ambiente de luxo ,com 15.6ºC e vento mais fraco de WSW.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 23.7ºC e 1.3mm.

Máxima rajada foi de 42km/ph.


----------



## panda (23 Set 2012 às 23:59)

Temperatura actual 15.9ºC e 55%hr
Dados de hoje: 15.2ºC / 22.9ºC
 acumulada 2.2mm
Vento máximo hoje 19.4Km/h
rajada máxima hoje 28.8Km/


----------



## Serrano (24 Set 2012 às 14:03)

Mais sol do que nuvens na Covilhã, com 20ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Set 2012 às 14:34)

Maiores valores de precipitação acumulada em estações do IM no dia de ontem:

*Montalegre - 65,4mm
Cabril - 61,7mm
Penhas Douradas - 33,6mm
Moimenta da Beira - 29,6mm
Pinhão - 28,5mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2012 às 14:47)

Boa tarde .

Noite fresca...boa ajuda para refrescar a casa ,pela manhã ainda foi de céu limpo,pelo meio da manhã...o céu foi ficando com muitas nuvens até ficar muito nublado,ambiente na rua do melhor,até sabe bem andar na rua ,com 21.8ºC e algum vento de WSW.


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2012 às 17:04)

Boa tarde,

Céu muito nublado e 16,9ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

12,7ºC / 17,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2012 às 18:22)

O céu a ficar muito nublado,durante a tarde,bons momentos de sol,com 20.3ºC e vento moderado de WNW...bom fresco .

Dados de hoje 13.0ºC / 22.9ºC.


----------



## panda (24 Set 2012 às 19:55)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 15.4ºC e 52%hr
P 1013hpa
Temperatura máxima de hoje 20.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2012 às 19:59)

Nublado com 18.6ºC,algum vento de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2012 às 21:36)

Algum vento e com 16.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Set 2012 às 22:23)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, com vento fraco. foram caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos ao logo do dia. 

temperaturas: 

14.2ºC de minima
23.5ºC de máxima 

atuais: céu muito nublado vento fraco e sigo com 14.5ºC


----------



## panda (24 Set 2012 às 23:57)

Noite com céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 14.6ºC e 48%hr
Dados de hoje: 14.1ºC / 20.9ºC
Vento máximo hoje: 12.2Km/h
Rajada máxima hoje: 21.6Km/h


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2012 às 09:04)

Bom dia.

Vento, chuvisco e 12,9ºC por agora.

Mínima de 12,5ºC.


----------



## panda (25 Set 2012 às 10:21)

Bons dias
Céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura 15.3ºC e 53%hr
P 1007hpa
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 13.4ºC


----------



## Z13 (25 Set 2012 às 11:05)

Por aqui dia típico de outono, com chuva moderada (3mm recolhidos) e *12,9ºC*

A mínima desta manhã foi de *12,3ºC*


----------



## Carlos Dias (25 Set 2012 às 11:30)

As amplitudes térmicas aumentam nesta época?? Pois me lembre numa ocasião em que estava em Coimbra em Outubro e cheguei ter quase 20 graus em um dia.

www.meteoclima.com.br


----------



## Lousano (25 Set 2012 às 11:37)

Carlos Dias disse:


> As amplitudes térmicas aumentam nesta época?? Pois me lembre numa ocasião em que estava em Coimbra em Outubro e cheguei ter quase 20 graus em um dia.
> 
> www.meteoclima.com.br



É verdade, aumentam nesta época as amplitudes térmicas, que podem ultrapassar os 30ºC no locais mais propícios ao efeito.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2012 às 15:16)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui...céu muito nublado e muito vento de SWW,sem chuva  até ao momento,ambiente na rua já de outono ,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## panda (25 Set 2012 às 16:52)

Tarde de  com 2.2mm já acumulados
Temperatura 14.8ºC e 66%hr
Vento fraco por vezes moderado
P 1003hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2012 às 17:35)

Já chegou ,já pinga ,com 17.5ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2012 às 17:50)

Depois de uma manhã bastante chuvosa, volta a chover com alguma intensidade. 13,5ºC por agora.


----------



## panda (25 Set 2012 às 18:41)

E já vai com 7.2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2012 às 18:41)

Agora aguaceiros mais moderados e puxados com vento de WSW,com 14.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.6ºC / 20.1ºC.


----------



## Bgc (25 Set 2012 às 19:47)

Boa tarde.

Chuva moderada e 9.5º por Bragança


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Set 2012 às 19:51)

Boas, foi um dia de Outono

*Temp. 15.0ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1007 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de NW
Rajada máx. 56 km/h
Precipitação 10.7 mm, depois de 0 de ontem*


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2012 às 20:06)

Bgc disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Chuva moderada e 9.5º por Bragança



Provavelmente a primeira nevada da temporada nas montanhas aqui a norte.


Por aqui 10,7ºC e chuva.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Set 2012 às 20:08)

Nickname disse:


> Aluem sabe onde posso ver a precipitaçao acumulada numa dada cidade (Viseu no meu caso) nas últimas 24 horas?
> 
> Não me interessa a precipitação horária que se pode consultar no meteo.pt
> 
> Queria saber quanto já choveu neste episódio por Viseu.



Vá-se lá saber como, a minha Auriol não perdeu os dados da precipitação, apesar da falta de bateria.

Portanto, o que lhe posso dar quanto a este episódio por cá (8km as sul da cidade), é:

23/9 - 27,8mm
24/9 - 1,7mm
25/9 até agora - 17,9mm

__________________________________
Por cá, foi um dia muito cinzento, sempre com um chuvisco, ou um borrascozito, mas também alguns períodos de chuva moderada. O vento foi moderado, por vezes forte em rajadas, em especial a meio da tarde.

Atuais 15,8ºC e 78%HR, com 17,2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2012 às 20:31)

Depois de alguma pausa da ...voltou novamente a ,vento mais fraco,com 14.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (25 Set 2012 às 20:43)

Parece que a chuva hoje, por mais fraca que seja, não quer despegar (o que me agrada). Chuva moderada, a fraca; com vento fraco.

Atuais 15,0ºC e 78%HR, com 20,2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2012 às 21:43)

Por aqui continua certa ,vento mais fraco de WSW,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Set 2012 às 22:52)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de chuvinha com vento moderado a acompanhar... que saudades que tinha de um dia destes

temperaturas: 

13.0ºC de minima

19.6ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu encoberto mas não chove no momento, o vento ja esta mais fraco e sigo com 13.4ºC


----------



## Carlos Dias (25 Set 2012 às 22:55)

As chuvas estão dentro do normal na região central e do Porto..? E na questão da temperatura em relaçaõ a normal climatologica 61/90.....Pois aqui em S Paulo tivemos um inverno frio , mas muito curto....j´pa estamos 2 meses acima da média por aqui.

www.meteoclima.com.br


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2012 às 22:56)

Continua certa a ,vento fraco,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## panda (25 Set 2012 às 23:11)

Parou a  11.0mm acumulados até ao momento
Temperatura actual 13.3ºC e 56%hr
P 1003hpa


----------



## panda (25 Set 2012 às 23:59)

Começou outra vez a  
Temperatura actual 12.8ºC e 60%hr
Dados de hoje:
Temperatura 12.7ºC / 16.8ºC
11.0mm


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2012 às 10:15)

RUEMA de Vinhais a deter, nesta madrugada, valores de temperatura relativamente baixos.







Às 9h (8h UTC) seguia ainda com 4,2ºC.

Simultaneamente, as Penhas Douradas registavam 4,3ºC, Montalegre, 6,7ºC, Chaves, 6,9ºC, e Lamas de Mouro, 7,8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (26 Set 2012 às 10:28)

Depois da chuvinha de ontem (*11,4mm*) a noite foi de céu mais descoberto o que permitiu refrescar o ambiente, tendo eu registado uma mínima de *7,7ºC*

Neste momento está sol e registo *11,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2012 às 12:51)

Bom dia.

Noite fresca e parte da manhã com céu limpo,neste momento céu com muitas nuvens e por vezes com sol,com 18.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2012 às 14:15)

Nuvens e sol ,com 18.5ºC e vento de WNW.


----------



## panda (26 Set 2012 às 14:18)

Boas tardes
Céu com muitas nuvens e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 17.6ºC e 24%hr
Temperatura desta madrugada 10ºC
P 1005hpa


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2012 às 14:43)

Boa tarde.

Por cá o dia amanheceu com muito nevoeiro, que persistiu até meio da manhã. O céu esteve nublado, com boas abertas por vota das 11h15, mas entretanto está de novo cerrado.
O vento é fraco a moderado.

Mínima de 10,9ºC


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2012 às 17:33)

Tarde marcada por alguns aguaceiros.

Chuva e 14,4ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2012 às 17:50)

Nuvens e sol,sem vento ,com 18.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.8ºC / 20.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2012 às 19:31)

Boas,tudo calmo...algumas nuvens e nada se mexe ,com 16.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2012 às 21:22)

Já com vento de NW,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## panda (26 Set 2012 às 21:25)

Noite já bastante fresquinha com 13.5ºC e 38%hr
P 1007hpa
Vento calmo


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2012 às 21:35)

Boa noite.

Por cá, dia de céu muito nublado com nevoeiro. A partir do meio da tarde, o céu foi reduzindo de nebulosidade, estando agora praticamente limpo.

Atuais 13,5ºC e 64%HR, com 2,7mm

Máxima de 18,7ºC e mínima de 10,9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Set 2012 às 22:36)

boas   por gouveia o dia foi de ceu muito nublado mas nao choveu. tambem nao houve vento...  temperaturas de hoje: 10.3C de minima e 22.6C de maxima... atuais: ceu nublado nao ha vento e sigo com uns fresquinhos 12.5C...


----------



## panda (26 Set 2012 às 23:57)

Temperatura 12.4ºC e 49%hr
Dados de hoje: 10ºC / 19.5ºC


----------



## Norther (27 Set 2012 às 08:43)

Bom dia  tenho uma temperatura de 12.6ºC
57% HR
1008 hpa
vento fraco de N

minima foi de 11ºC

Uma foto tirada a SE, nebulosidade da depressão que vai afectar o S do país


----------



## Z13 (27 Set 2012 às 10:54)

Bom dia, por aqui arrefeceu mais um pouquinho, com a mínima a chegar aos *6,2ºC*.

Neste momento está o céu parcialmente nublado e *13,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2012 às 12:31)

Bom dia.

A manhã foi de céu muito nublado...continua-se na espera da ,o sol já apareceu e muitas nuvens ainda ,com 19.6ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2012 às 14:15)

Novamente mais nuvens e o vento aumentar SSE,com 19.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2012 às 15:28)

Boa tarde.

Por Viseu, foi uma manhã fresca a amena, com vento fraco.
O céu esteve muito nublado até meio da manhã, passando a pouco nublado. Desde a hora de almoço, a nebolusidade aumentou, e o vento tornou-se moderado.


----------



## panda (27 Set 2012 às 18:50)

Dia marcado por muita nebulosidade com alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde mas sem acumulação 
Temperatura actual 15.6ºC e 43%hr
Vento calmo
P 1008hpa
Temperatura desta madrugada 10.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2012 às 19:08)

Boas,desde as 17h ...aguaceiros ,continua a cair ,com 12.4ºC e vento fraco de NNW.

Dados de hoje 12.1ºC / 20.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Set 2012 às 20:59)

boas... por gouveia o dia foi de ceu geralmente muito nublado temporariamente encoberto... desde o final da tarde que vao caindo algumas pingas mas nada de especial... nao houve vento por aqui... temperaturas: 10.3C de minima e 19.6C de maxima...  actuais: ceu encoberto nao ha vento e sigo com 15.6C...... P.S  desculpem a falta de acentos e a falta da formataÃ§ao do texto... estou a postar de um telemovel ja k estou com problemas na net do sapo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2012 às 21:18)

Boas,por aqui o céu continua encoberto....mas a ,já se foi ,com 13.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (27 Set 2012 às 22:10)

acumulada 0.5mm. Céu nublado e vento calmo
Temperatura 13.7ºC e 64%hr
P 1009hpa


----------



## panda (27 Set 2012 às 23:58)

Continuação de céu nublado por vezes cai uns aguaceiros fracos
Vento agora a intensificar-se e a temperatura a subir
Temperatura actual 14.9ºC e 40%hr
Dados de hoje: 10.9ºC / 18.8ºC
 acumulada 0.5mm


----------



## Norther (28 Set 2012 às 01:09)

Vai chovendo desde a 00:00 agora com alguma intensidade, que bela rega
13.9ºC
63%HR
vento fraco N
1008hpa

eu não tenho o pulvímetro a funcionar mas o meteocovilha a 5 Km daqui ja vai com 2mm desde ao 00 h


----------



## panda (28 Set 2012 às 10:54)

Bons dias 
choveu bem durante toda a noite, de momento céu nublado
 acumulada *24.5mm* 
Temperatura actual 14.6ºC e 77%hr
P 1010hpa


----------



## Serrano (28 Set 2012 às 13:55)

Está a chover na Covilhã, com 16ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2012 às 14:46)

Boa tarde .

Ontem há noite e esta madrugada...boa rega ,depois de uma manhã,sem chuva e céu encoberto,está de volta  neste momento em forma de aguaceiros,com 17.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2012 às 16:12)

Neste momento muita chuvinha ...como eu gosto de ver as nuvens na imagem de SAT. ,a rodar ao contrário dos ponteiros do relógio,normalmente dá sempre muita chuva aqui pela zona,com 15.8ºC e muito escuro .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2012 às 16:38)

Muito escuro ,as nuvens a rodar em alta velocidade ,e muita chuva .


----------



## Norther (28 Set 2012 às 17:10)

Mesmo mais um belo dia de precipitação e uma tarde de aguaceiros por vezes intensos, não esperava que chovesse tanto, que alegria  e os terrenos agradecem 
Pena não ter o meu pluviómetro a trabalhar, espero pelo Panda que diga a quantidade de precipitação, penso que já ultrapassou os 25 mm desde as 00 horas


----------



## panda (28 Set 2012 às 17:36)

Chuva a cair sertinha  já vai com *27.7mm*
Temperatura 15.1ºC e 72%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2012 às 18:18)

Por aqui continua ,agora em forma de aguaceiros,com 14.9ºC e já algum tempo vento nulo.

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 17.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Set 2012 às 19:45)

Boas, hoje foi um dia de chuva 

Temp. 15.5ºC
HR 97%
Pressão 1009 hPa
Vento nulo 
Precipitação 7.7 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2012 às 20:06)

Por aqui continua certinha a ,com 14.6ºC e vento fraco de NWN.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Set 2012 às 20:35)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu, a tarde foi uma desilusão quanto a chuva: passou tudo ao lado. Durante a madrugada ainda choveu, mas desde então foi só nuvens e vento.

Atuais 15,9ºC e 58%HR, com 7,2mm


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Set 2012 às 21:52)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu geralmente encoberto, mas só choveu durante a tarde, que por sinal foi uma chuvinha moderada mas muito calminha... o vento não apareceu aqui durante todo o dia. 

temperaturas: 

16.1ºC de máxima

12.8ºC de minima

atuais: 

acabou de cair um aguaceiro, não há vento e sigo com 14.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2012 às 22:33)

Boas,continua a ,mas fraca ,com 14.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (28 Set 2012 às 23:48)

Céu nublado e vento calmo
Temperatura actual 15.2ºC e 72%hr
P 1011hpa
Dados de hoje: 12.2ºC / 15.6ºC
 acumulada hoje *29.5mm*


----------



## Serrano (29 Set 2012 às 17:53)

19ºC no Sarzedo, com o céu a ficar limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2012 às 18:23)

Boa tarde.

Esta noite e manhã foi o vento forte a dar nas vistas ,agora de tarde foi o sol  bastante quentinho ,com 21.7ºC e poucas nuvens.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 23.6ºC e máx. raj. 47.0km/h .


----------



## panda (29 Set 2012 às 18:33)

Noite e manha muito ventosa e céu muito nublado. a tarde céu com abertas e vento mais fraco.
Temperatura actual 20ºC e 24%hr
P 1013hpa
Vento rajada máxima 47.5Km/h
Vento máximo 27.4Km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2012 às 20:37)

Noite de lua grande ,com uma temperatura no exterior de 18.7ºC,vento fraco de NWN.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2012 às 21:42)

Vai rolando o vento fraco de NWN,lá fora com 17.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2012 às 11:52)

Bom dia.

A manhã começou com céu nublado e uma mínima de 7,5ºC. Por agora 15,1ºC e um céu já só parcialmente nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2012 às 18:21)

Boa tarde .

Dia de muito sol e quentinho ...o gajo anda baixo ,até faz atordoar uma pessoa ,nunca mais chove,já estou com saudades ,com 23.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 13.0ºC / 24.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2012 às 21:51)

Tudo calminho ...vento fraco de N,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## Norther (30 Set 2012 às 22:07)

Boas noites neste momento registo 14.1ºC
56% HR humidade 
1016 hpa
vento fraco de NW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2012 às 23:25)

Vento fraco com 17.4ºC.

Então até para o mês que vêm .


----------

